# Cabo @ Montecristo Estates Jan 25-31



## concertgoer (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm planning a surprise 10 year anniversary get a way (on short notice).

If you are a member or can get access to the Pueblo Bonito Montecristo Estates for the dates January 25- January 31,... I'm interested.

http://www.pueblobonito.com/resorts/montecristo-estates

Just reply back to this thread, pm me, or call my office at 626.280.6865.

Thx you in advance,

Adam


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 17, 2016)

look into posting or contacting someone on the facebook page  https://www.facebook.com/groups/MonteCristoEstates/

MF is over $2500 and this is still prime season.  I doubt you will be lucky enough to find anyone on the TUG Last minute rental page.


----------



## concertgoer (Jan 17, 2016)

[Deleted:  does not comply with forum rules]



tschwa2 said:


> look into posting or contacting someone on the facebook page  https://www.facebook.com/groups/MonteCristoEstates/
> 
> MF is over $2500 and this is still prime season.  I doubt you will be lucky enough to find anyone on the TUG Last minute rental page.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2016)

The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, so all _posts_ must be for $100.

Our regular classifieds, with no price limit, are posted at the top of the forum under the MARKETPLACE link.


----------



## concertgoer (Jan 17, 2016)

thx Denise!

Then, $100 or less it is.

Miracles do happen.




DeniseM said:


> The maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, so all _posts_ must be for $100.
> 
> Our regular classifieds, with no price limit, are posted at the top of the forum under the MARKETPLACE link.


----------

